# Cost of living



## Andyyfb (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi guys,

We will be moving over to the Albufeira area March next year after many years of holidays in and around this area. we have many Portuguese friends and their advice has been invaluable. We will be looking to buy within 5k of Albufeira, no mortgage. we will have a budget of 2500 euros for the first three years till our state pensions kick in. this will be to cover food (two adults) utilities, taxes etc. in general terms will this be enough ? we can top this up from savings if we have to.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you probably mean €2500 per year rather than €2500 for the 3 years but in either case, the answer is no, probably not and definitely not if you include fuel etc.

If you mean €2500 per month then you've got no worries.


----------



## Andyyfb (Jul 13, 2015)

sorry, yes our budget will be 2,500 euros a month. hoping not to drive, our friends have told us not to worry, great as they are it is better to hear it from someone who has been there done that. we will be over again in Sept on holiday, then again in Nov to research the areas, find a solicitor and check out a few estate agents. will be back to the forum when we reach our next stage, great advice thanks to all who post it really helps.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If it's a month then you'll have no worries and if it's actually paid in UKP then you'll be in clover.


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Andy,
Welcome to the Forum.
Posh git :-/
You do realise that the higher state UK pension will be €10,293 a year?
€2500 a month! No worries -
All the best for your search,
Chris


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi all,

This is a similar question but from a but of a different angle.

We're doing our sums for a permanent move to Portugal. Is anyone willing to give us a ballpark figure of what a couple would need to budget to live in Portugal? We're hoping to move to Northern Portugal without a mortgage.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

ruby check this web site out........you'll be happily amazed. I chose Viseu because that's the nearest city to me..

Cost of Living Comparison Between Manchester, United Kingdom And Viseu, Portugal


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a Portuguese cousin, who lives with her two children, she support herself and her two children on 550 Euros per month.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Albufeira is one of most costly areas in the Algarve.


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

In 2 bikes said:


> ruby check this web site out........you'll be happily amazed.


Thanks! Yes we'd seen that and similar sites but wanted to confirm their accuracy.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

rubytwo said:


> Thanks! Yes we'd seen that and similar sites but wanted to confirm their accuracy.


excuse the pun....but it's pretty much 'on the money'


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Andyyfb said:


> sorry, yes our budget will be 2,500 euros a month. hoping not to drive, our friends have told us not to worry, great as they are it is better to hear it from someone who has been there done that. we will be over again in Sept on holiday, then again in Nov to research the areas, find a solicitor and check out a few estate agents. will be back to the forum when we reach our next stage, great advice thanks to all who post it really helps.



Hiya Andyyfb

How you getting on with your house hunting?


----------

